# Sky Blue



## Cobolt (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyone seen Sky Blue, I have just ordered it off Amazon much cheaper than the main retail shops.

I just wondered what you all thought of it but please no spoilers to the story!!!!!

the graphics look interesting and unusual.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 24, 2006)

It's a visually stunning story.
The makes used a very striking method of combining traditional animation, CGI & live 'shots' and minature work.

It's a very good story as well, although I won't post any spoilers on here for you. 
I throughly enjoyed it and found it to be a 'cut above' the sometimes nonsensical stories told in this genre.


----------



## SFAM (Jul 31, 2006)

Wonderful Days (a.k.a Sky Blue) is one of my all-time favorite animes.  The artwork is simply stunning, as is the 3D positional sounds. The story could be slightly better, but truly, the 2D-3D graphics are some of the best out - I'd even put it a tad about Ghost in the Shell Innocence.


----------



## Thadlerian (Aug 1, 2006)

I've seen Wonderful Days a couple of times. The setting is great, the characters look much better on the background than they do in Appleseed, and "A Prayer" is a great song.

But the story could have been better. Should have been better. It's actually kind of strange it wasn't better, because that wouldn't be much of a task. Someone's got to tell the international movie industry rendered movies can no longer survive on graphics and effects: They need substance, and there's hardly any substance to Wonderful Days.

But the bicycle scene was great. And the shootout in the bar. And the truck. And the flying. And the vastness of the city.


----------



## SFAM (Aug 2, 2006)

Thadlerian said:
			
		

> I've seen Wonderful Days a couple of times. The setting is great, the characters look much better on the background than they do in Appleseed, and "A Prayer" is a great song.
> 
> But the story could have been better. Should have been better. It's actually kind of strange it wasn't better, because that wouldn't be much of a task. Someone's got to tell the international movie industry rendered movies can no longer survive on graphics and effects: They need substance, and there's hardly any substance to Wonderful Days.
> 
> But the bicycle scene was great. And the shootout in the bar. And the truck. And the flying. And the vastness of the city.



Well, there's some substance to the story, but I do agree there could be more.  Than again, this is a pretty normal storyline in Korea, and really does play like a Korean Melodrama (my wife is Korean so I can attest to this - the ending in Wonderful Days is a quite normal one, for instance).  I guess the question for the Korean movie industry as it matures is whether it will start making the stories more "exportable."


----------



## Thadlerian (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, they've certainly got some potential. It's refreshing to see 3D rendering being used for something different than mindless slapstick comedy.


----------



## SFAM (Aug 4, 2006)

Thadlerian said:
			
		

> Yeah, they've certainly got some potential. It's refreshing to see 3D rendering being used for something different than mindless slapstick comedy.


For those who haven't seen Wonderful Days, I have quite a number of screencaps in my review for it.  And truly, the sound quality is just as awesome.


----------

